# R33 seat belt buckle



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I am after a drivers side seat belt buckle as per the picture, it is bolted to the seat, ideally with the bolt and associated washers,thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you stuck , new £50 

plus shipping & tax


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Gavin White at Prime Automotive (you'll find him on Facebook) posted some for sale the other day.


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, I contacted him.he said he would come back to me but so far he has not


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

alvise said:


> Yes, I contacted him.he said he would come back to me but so far he has not


He's been great in my dealings with him: he maybe just needs a wee nudge/reminder


----------

